# Xingyiquan Article From KaiMen - Plum Publications



## Xue Sheng (Oct 10, 2013)

Xing Yi Quan -  KaiMen - Plum Publications: The Open Gate to the Garden of Chinese Martial Arts



> FIVE ELEMENTS FIST
> The most basic of these basics are clearly defined in the Five Elements known as the Wu Xing a series of fundamental movements based on ancient Chinese philosophy. This philosophy, which developed over two thousand years ago, sees the changes in Nature as being a series of primary transformations. Each of these forms of transformation is known as an element and is symbolically based on an element found in Nature. These elements: Wood, Fire, Earth, Metal and Water are initially taught to the student as five separate actions called Five Elements Fist or sometimes Five Mother Fists.


----------



## Takai (Oct 10, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 11, 2013)

An article from Shen Wu - Tim Cartmell's website



> Xing Yi Quan (Hsing Yi Ch'uan) is the oldest of the orthodox, internal styles of Chinese martial art (predating the creation of both Taiji Quan and Ba Gua Zhang). Xing refers to form or shape and Yi commonly refers to the mind or intent. Quan [fist] denotes a method of unarmed combat. Xing Yi Quan is commonly referred to as Form and Mind or Form and Will boxing. The name illustrates the strong emphasis placed on the motion of the body being subordinate to conscious control. The form the body takes is an external manifestation of the internal state of mind and is the underlying premise behind Xing Yi Quan as a method of combat.


----------

